# Just A Camo Hammer In G10 With Ammo Dispenser...



## Bill Hays

This is a fun one I made after making a blue and a black hammer set for a gentleman in Italy...
Whenever I make more than one of a design I usually cut a spare core just in case I screw up, and that's what this one started off as... the spare.
Well, the two others turned out good so when I had time I went on ahead and played around with this one a little.
Cutting out the center for ammo storage and using a 1.25" hole saw to make the bottom mounted dispensing wheel with.
When I was ready to put it all together I found out I only had thicker camo G10 so it gave me an opportunity to shape it all up like I used to do with my duty pistols that were modified for rough use and combat. The grip area where the fingers and palm contact is shaped like an egg so that the whole unit becomes a natural "intuitive" pointer... with only a small amount of practice you're able to shoot well without consciously aiming. Because of the wide back and generous beavertail, you can comfortably pull VERY heavy elastics... for example the big tubes like Madison Parker is fond of, I can them full butterfly with almost no strain at all.
Then to finish it off I gave it ports so you can instantly see how much ammo you have left, and the other hole allows the forks to be pinned to the handle so that it can all fit in a pocket.

I gave this to my Uncle last night... after the Christmas rush is over I may make another for me, in the mean time all I'm left with is a picture and the memory!


----------



## Hrawk

That's pretty epic Bill! Love it


----------



## Sofreto

Bill...that is sweeter than a field of sugar cane...Beautiful


----------



## PrideProducts

wicked!
i wish i was your uncle hehe


----------



## Guest

Nice design. I've been recently thinking of something a bit like that in plywood or laminates because I've been getting fork hits with round grips shooting hammer style. Beautiful work on all levels, Bill.


----------



## Quercusuber

Wow!!!!! What a shooter!!


----------



## Chevas

You might consider making and selling a few of those babies. Having the forks a little in front of the handle seems it would produce a faster trajectory. Stupid question but did you machine all the metal or is that one of those super strong resins that look like metal. 
I'm working on a protype and gonna make a mold. I've been looking around and Hapco, in the 200 series, supposedly capable of 10,000 psi. The resins can be made to look like marble, be colored, look like metal, it's amazing.

Chevas


----------



## Dayhiker

You are in a class all by yourself, Bill. That is a *very *cool piece, man.


----------



## capnjoe

Shut the front door, Bill!! Looks a bit like the back of my Kimber .45.
If you make more I'd be willing to buy one. Made even more amazing by the ammo dispenser, and the bearing pin. You crushed that one, man. Right outta the park.


----------



## David M

Now that's just plain pretty. May need a CWP to carry that one around in your pocket.


----------



## Rosscism

Incredible. I am speachless, other than how may I purchase one?


----------



## Stretch

Gotta say, I'd buy one to.


----------



## Smashtoad

Scary


----------



## wombat

Dayhiker said:


> You are in a class all by yourself, Bill. That is a *very *cool piece, man.


Absolutely!! You always seem to take things to the next level. Love it!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys.... I probably won't have time to work on one until after Christmas due to the high number of orders I'm getting... BUT if you'd like to, you can make one yourself. The pdf of the template I used is in the shared designs area and the gif is below:


----------



## The Warrior

That looks incredible.


----------



## Btoon84

Bill you da man dude. that's pretty amazing and simple and awesome and amazing and bad to the bone! I like how you said "*JUST* a camo hunter in G10 with ammo dispenser...." also thanks for posting the plans and encouraging members to make their own!!!


----------



## pop shot

Love the tips bill!


----------



## Tobse

i like it! nice work. hope the fork part is solid enough for heavy bands!


----------



## inkspot

Thats amazing Mr Hays just amazing


----------



## MAV

Thanks Bill, you are very generous with your designs.


----------



## treefork

What else can be said? You've inspired and added a element of excitement to this sport like no other. Not only have you demonstrated the best display of shooting anywhere on the internet but you have shared your technique for all.You have given this forum many shared designs, ideas and intelligent input and provided great shooters for sale. All of this done with humility. I guess I'm just trying to say Thank you !


----------



## ruthiexxxx

wow...that is spectacular !!


----------



## Charles

A really great job, and a wonderful design! Thanks for sharing this one, Bill.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## f00by

Thing has a bull ring! That is epic Bill. Great work as always.


----------



## quarterinmynose

truly awesome, enough said.


----------



## rosco

An extraordinary display of good ol hog stomping American Baroque Bill.

....can't say I'm not impressed!


----------



## bunnybuster

Awesome looking piece


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks again Guys... and Gal!

The grip is closer to a Ruger MKII than a Kimber... but I gave it a shaping so that the part of the grip where the fingers and palm lay, it's close to the shape of an egg.
I used to work on a lot of custom pistols and stuff for combat purposes (SWAT applications), and the egg shape allows a real intuitive pointing ability as well as width on the back to absorb recoil... On a slingshot the backstrap and beavertail allows for heavy bands with almost no strain, and no need for a wrist brace... Give it a try!


----------



## curmudgeon

Bill,
Your continued innovation is remarkable.
Keep up the good work.
.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice work bill.


----------



## alfshooter

Awesome, I like all the details, is really powerful.

Master Bill a big hug. ....


----------



## Susi

For me this is a top take down. Inspired me on my The "Picnic" take down multiple fork SS, the pin...I used a wing bolt but it's the same idea, thanks Bill!


----------

